# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Gran nevada en el sureste

## juanlo

En esta imagen del meteosat se pede apreciar la gran nevada que cayó el día 14/12/09 en la zona mas seca de la península ibérica.

----------


## Xuquer

La verdad es que salvo honrosas escepciones, estas lluvias/nieves van a ser muy beneficiosas y van a recargar algo los sedientos embalses de la zona. para el sabado/domingo predicen otra vez lluvia, veremos .  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Si que es cierto que estas nieves van a venir como agua de maya para los embalses y  acuíferos. Hace falta esto y más.

Aquí va otra imagen, en esta caso del satélite MODIS de la NASA. La nieve se marca en cian, para distinguirla de las nubes. Esto se consigue gracias al procesado de la imagen tomada por 3 sensores del satélite


Las nubes en azul significan que están compuestas por cristales de hielo, no por gotas de agua

----------


## juanlo

Uff, la provincias de Albacete, Cuenca y Teruel están de nieve al 100%.
Aguita pal Jucar.
Buena toma tambien la tuya Luján, puedes poner el enlace?.
El de mi imagen:http://www.meteosat.com/visiblehi.htm.
Saludos. :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Si, claro. aquí va:

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/s...ra.721.2km.jpg

Si cambias el 2009349 (año y día) por 2009350, 2009348 etc tendrás las de diferentes días (siendo el 2009001 el 1 de enero).

En la 2009349 es en la que mejor se diferencia la nieve de las nubes de hielo, por eso es la que he puesto.

Estas nieves irán a parar al Júcar, Turia, Ebro y Guadiana. Hay nieve en toda La Mancha y en el Maestrazgo.

Por cierto, que se ve claramente la curva que hace el Júcar.

En este otro enlace puedes acceder a más imágenes de españa de otros sensores del mismo satélite

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/s...=Spain.2009349

----------


## juanlo

Muchas gracias Luján, un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Esta foto es del día 20/12/2009

Se ve cómo ya se ha fundido gran parte de la nieve de La Mancha, y ahora está nevada Castilla y León.



http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/s...ra.721.1km.jpg

Por cierto que hoy he subido a Valdelinares y hay bastante nieve allí.

----------


## sergi1907

Ya veremos que pasa este noche que anuncian bastante nieve.
Aquí en Tarragona estamos bajo cero y tenemos en muchas zonas aún la nieve de la semana pasada.

Felices fiestas para todos los foreros

----------


## Salut

Bueno, efecto de las nevadas en los embalses del Júcar:


En el Segura:


Parece que el principal beneficiado ha sido el embalse de la Fuensanta, que ha ganado 22 hm3. El de Contreras también se ha llevado un pico (15 hm3). Los demás, poca cosa.

----------

